
Printable batteries - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/07/02/printable.batteries
======
TrevorJ
Seems like a nice development. I'm a bit confused by the specific example they
give, in the sense that there are better ways to handle that particular
problem.

------
raintrees
Interesting, but I shudder at the thought of yet _more_ designed-to-be-
disposable stuff...

I am still waiting for body-generated electricity a la Neal Stephenson (I
think - Diamond Age) - Tiny wires getting electricity from the human body via
skin penetration to a human electrical source. Just stop before we get to The
Matrix. :)

------
enra
There are already companies that do something like this eg.
<http://www.enfucell.com/>

